# What did you get called at school?



## Get-dancing (Dec 28, 2006)

-


----------



## ADF (Dec 28, 2006)

Lanky git, at 6ft 6 why am I not suprised.


----------



## KittyKage (Dec 28, 2006)

isnt this a cheery subject hmm?

I was called Cabbage


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 28, 2006)

Oreo, jungle bunny, nigger, nigger baby, camel jockey (forgot that one during the 1st Gulf war)


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Dec 28, 2006)

Derf.

It's part of my last name. Whee!


----------



## Jotun (Dec 28, 2006)

Nothing in particular.Â Â  I just got made fun of because of my really loww voice.

Oh yeah, I got called a Satanist for listening to metal.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Dec 28, 2006)

I've been (un)fortunate to be tagged as thief by another girl up at my tech scholl


----------



## goat (Dec 28, 2006)

goat               .


----------



## Growly (Dec 28, 2006)

"Hey you" or "Girl". 9_9


----------



## Sulacoyote (Dec 28, 2006)

The only nickname I remember was "Buttrocker".


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Dec 28, 2006)

I never had a nick name... But we had some colorful ones. One guy missed during a game of lunchtime football and tackled a tree instead of a person. We called him sap sucker cause of the way he injured himself and the tree.


----------



## KittyKage (Dec 28, 2006)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> I never had a nick name... But we had some colorful ones. One guy missed during a game of lunchtime football and tackled a tree instead of a person. We called him sap sucker cause of the way he injured himself and the tree.



*wonders how you could mistake a tree for a person*


----------



## hbruton (Dec 28, 2006)

Brutus

It didn't really bother me as I was already a fan of history.  I did wonder if they kids had any idea who Gaius Brutus was....


----------



## Kittiara (Dec 28, 2006)

Just China now.  Which is my actual name. XD I'm respected enough to have earned it, but not chummy enough with the people who would give me (nor is my name suited to) a nickname.  In 7th grade there were two girls who teased me mercilessly but I don't remember any particular insults so it doesn't count.


----------



## rowanwand (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, I never had a nickname in school before college but now everyone's been calling me Col because my name is Colleen and I play Columbia.  *shrugs* I like it.


----------



## SilvaNoir (Dec 28, 2006)

"cabbage patch" (as in the doll) or "pancake face" because I apparently have a very round head >_<    why do people insult other poeple over something they can do nothing about?  thanks for pointing out that you don't like my head, I'll be sure to switch it for a new one next chance I get.

God, am I glad highschool is far behind me.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Dec 28, 2006)

oh yay i get to say it again timmy,timothy,jessica,tailboy,kangarooboy,kyubi,hoodie,red,and shortshit  
hey i remembered some more


----------



## Xan_vega (Dec 28, 2006)

Positive names: Maxximum, Xan, Sam, Maru-Chan Ramen, Mari-hime, Mare mare, girly

Negative names: Lardy, Thunder Blunder, Hippo (which I ended up taking enjoyment in), Sow, Dyke Queen


----------



## brightlioness (Dec 28, 2006)

At school? Not anything in particular. I've had nicknames though. 

GiGi
Pen-chan
M&M 
Tic-Tac Lady


----------



## Charha (Dec 28, 2006)

Uh, some of my friends used to call me HyyppÃ¤.

(I assume this is something of a tongue-twister for English-speaking people.)


----------



## Growly (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh yeah, I also got called heifer back when I was a fat elementary schooler. xP
But only by one guy, and he had... issues.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 29, 2006)

By the jerks - dyke. By my friends - brother-who-is-sister. (Which, yes, was strange.) We tried out many names (Harley was one, Harlem another...we were trying to stick with H's.) but I am now Alexander. Nobody dares call me dyke to my face, either.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 29, 2006)

Fox was the only one, and it was good. ^..^  Nobody really had a reason to mess with me. High school is like jail. Kick someone's ass on the first day, or become a bitch (okay, not really - but somehow get across the fact that you'll hit back).

/High school sure felt like jail.
//I wonder what nicknames I'll have in college now that I wear a collar...
///And am getting a tail...


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 29, 2006)

In college, people already call me fuzzy, kangaroo boy, tranny boi, etc. So, yep. 

(Kick someone's ass or get sent to a mental hospital, WtC...people definitely leave you alone if you're 'crazy')


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 29, 2006)

LoboRoo said:
			
		

> In college, people already call me fuzzy, kangaroo boy, tranny boi, etc. So, yep.
> 
> (Kick someone's ass or get sent to a mental hospital, WtC...people definitely leave you alone if you're 'crazy')



Kangaroo boy? You wear a tail, Lobo?

Damn, now I want one even more just so people will call me "Crazy Fox Kid" or something. 

And nah, I'm not going to get sent to a mental hospital. I'd rather that little ding on my record not be there when I apply for jobs.


----------



## soundhound (Dec 29, 2006)

'bitch'
:3


----------



## Get-dancing (Dec 29, 2006)

Theres a chinses kid whos parents own a chinese restaraunt in my grade and we all call him "frying pan" cause of his incredibly flat face.


----------



## Myoti (Dec 29, 2006)

- Brandon (my name is "Brad" =| )
- "Yes sir."
- King Musty (forgot deoderant one day, but he didn't care to call me that after that day >=3 )
- B-rad/B-rizzle (the ones who call me this are NOT black, incidentally)
- Myoti (rarer, but mostly since I had that name put on my class ring >.> )


----------



## Melo (Dec 29, 2006)

The kids use to call me "smart one". I wasn't genius or anything. I was just one of the few people that wasn't so lazy as to not do my homework.

I use to always wish my English teacher would call me "love".


----------



## Roarey Raccoon (Dec 29, 2006)

Didn't really have a nickname at school, just a shorter version of my name (Al). A teacher of mine used to shout "More pies!" when he saw me though .


----------



## shy (Dec 29, 2006)

People just called me by my last name. People who were friends with my sister called me "Lil'[my last name]" or "[my last name] 2"


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 29, 2006)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> Kangaroo boy? You wear a tail, Lobo?
> 
> And nah, I'm not going to get sent to a mental hospital. I'd rather that little ding on my record not be there when I apply for jobs.



No, apparently I'm just realllllllly bouncy...and wear the hoodies with the kangaroo pouch...and now have a fanny pack...and will have a tail soon...heh.

*curses his trips to hospitals* I need a friggin' job.


----------



## Ruiner (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm called Cripple, being that my body is falling apart.


----------



## Thorne (Dec 29, 2006)

Ginger, beaver, hippie. Quite mild.


----------



## dendora (Dec 29, 2006)

Good-Sars, Saz, Sazza and Little Mouse.

Bad- Ugly, Ugly Little bitch/cunt, weirdo, dyke, Witch, Goth, Retard... Mainly ungly though, 'cus I am serious impaired on the whole beauty stakes, though I never was a goth nor posh, I just spoke well.


----------



## Neon Grizzly (Dec 30, 2006)

Heh, well, it was less about name calling. It was stupid voices, and them constantly picking on me. I used to be skinny, have buckteeth as well, and I used to talk funny too. So what wasn't there to be picked?

Now they can all eat my shit. XD


----------



## Coonkun (Dec 30, 2006)

I had been wearing my tail since 8th grade and there was this one group of kids that yelled to me "FUR FU**ER!!" all through high school. They were such assholes =/


----------



## Magica (Dec 30, 2006)

Crybaby, since I used to cry alot.  Up until junior high I also barked like a dog, so I got made fun of and barked at a lot for that.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 30, 2006)

Coonkun said:
			
		

> I had been wearing my tail since 8th grade and there was this one group of kids that yelled to me "FUR FU**ER!!" all through high school. They were such assholes =/



Heh, they sound like real winners.

You need to give people like that THE LOOK. You know that look that's just "You know I dislike you, and maybe I'm crazy, so watch your ass". Dangerous eyes with a smirk.

/Or just kick one of their asses.
//But that really depends on the size of the group.



			
				DragonMagica said:
			
		

> Up until junior high I also barked like a dog, so I got made fun of and barked at a lot for that.



That would be so friggin' awesome. And hey, you're remembered for something, eh? Something that I don't consider negative in the least. I need to start practicing my bark. ^..^


----------



## Drayk (Dec 31, 2006)

*taps his chin* Hmmm.. think this was when I first went to school where I live in elementary.. some little shit for I've never forgotten.. My last name is Morrow...  and he thought it was funny to replace that with Moron when he said my full name..


----------



## Frost Wolf (Dec 31, 2006)

Hmm... The last week of high school, This great lass I'd just befrended who wrote for the paper called me Oreo in her final editorial. "Nothing special on the outside, but something special on the inside." I think was her words.

Anyways, that was my only nick-name in high school.

Hmm... Maybe I'll see if I can get ahold of Heather sometime soon...


----------



## Option7 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've had too many nicknames to remember them all. It's all we used to do back at school.
I remember I was called Shirley for about a week cause my hair went all 'poofy' Â¬_Â¬
The one thats still used to date is Fat Sam or Fat Man. It doesn't really bother me, cause it stuck, despite the fact that I'm not really fat anymore


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 31, 2006)

.


----------



## Khimaira (Mar 19, 2007)

im now as "Lion" Im so lazy at day and active at night also my hair says it all, and yawn like one. lol


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Mar 19, 2007)

The Russian Helmet...

I don't quite get why either.


----------



## Khimaira (Mar 19, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> The Russian Helmet...
> 
> I don't quite get why either.



lol thats now some creative name


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Mar 19, 2007)

^ Indeed.

...


----------



## 1337intellect (Mar 19, 2007)

[size=x-small]They call me "Pornoboi"[/size]


----------



## youkai-hime (Mar 19, 2007)

tenu, hime, ten-head, anar

D: i also got called Beast  :<


----------



## 1337intellect (Mar 19, 2007)

[size=x-small]Is there a reason for that?[/size]


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 19, 2007)

I didn't have much nicknames :B Oddly my friend Kim called me Kyle xD 
I get called Sato at times :'D yes, real life friends call me that xD 
Or Kevon..

...or o__o;

Uh. Kevy-poo D;


----------



## robomilk (Mar 19, 2007)

Let's see here... there's quite a few...

Shaun
Tori Belliachi (everyone knows I'm a furry)
robomilk
Steve
Jim
Lightning
The Harg
Georgio Sameras
Che

That's all I can remember right now...


----------



## themocaw (Mar 19, 2007)

I was called Orkin Man at one point after an incident at camp when I threw my shoe at a bug and broke a lightbulb instead.


----------



## Magica (Mar 19, 2007)

Crybaby, "Carly the crybaby" in the second grade, "Carlton" in the third, Papershredder in the sixth (although I didn't rip a page from a library book, I just found it and showed it to the librarian instead). dog (because I barked alot up to Junior high, usually they call me dog or just bark back at me just to irritate me), etc.

Kids are fucking assholes.


----------



## Dragonfang (Mar 19, 2007)

I've been called a bit of stuff. Not all bad.

Sith Lord - Me and a friend's code word for furry in the school.
Porcupine - Same friend. Code word for me being bi.
Dragonfang - Anyone from Computer Programming class called me this.
Deskhead - Long story...
Jesus - I've been told I look like him... A lot 
Chirard - Same friend as the first two. Some weird random AIM typo.
Travis - Last name.
Smart kid - Because I am one of the few that actually does the work at my school -.-


----------



## Xanthe (Mar 19, 2007)

sweetpea It was during my tom boy phase. I would yell at them, "I'm not SWEET and I'm HATE peas!!!" But really, I am sweet as sugar, but I do hate peas.

then when I became a football trainer, it stayed with me. I was called sweetpea up and down the sideline during games. Guess they liked me.


----------



## thegreathamster (Mar 19, 2007)

I was teased bad in school by the other females (males only rarely bothered me) for some reason. I don't know what I have done to them but teenage girls just seem to hate me. In elementary school, I was called retarded, silly names that plays off my real last name. I was called: Hamburger, Hamboner, Hamper, Hamster (which I thought was funny enough to make it my fursona name), Ham sandwich ect. You know, stupid names that don't really hurt feelings but there was so names that kinda hurt. I was called "Roach" a few times because the house my family moved into when I was small had roaches and one crawled out of my backpack (and you know kids, you will never here the end of it. What's funny is that more then half of the kids who teased me had roaches in their house, too. :lol: ). Then I was called "Cancer girl" because there was a huge gap of no shows in the second grade because I was really sick with asthma. I guess some idiot told everyone I had cancer and, like little kids would do, they avioded me because they thought they was going to get cancer, too. :roll:

But the worst word I was called was "whore" or "slut"by two girls who knew that I was being sexually molested by two men but they believe I was doing it on "purpose". That one hurt the most of any name I was called in school (it doesn't bother me anymore, though)......oh yeah, I was called "nigger" a few times. Nothing new.


----------



## Ylm (Mar 19, 2007)

My friends called me by my first name, and everyone else either used my last name or sometimes "psycho."


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 19, 2007)

Im high skool i wass this gothic butchy chick, i was a quite the chungklette too, and my best friend was a chungket then as well, gay very feminen, so as youv proly guessed we were known as "gods lil fuck up"(as in god messed up and put us in the wrong 2 bodys) around our skool, i thought it was cute.. i hateed high skool but at the same time i miss it


----------



## Bloodangel (Mar 19, 2007)

Most people just called me Baker, 'cause thats my surname. Noone used my first name 'cause I don't like being called by it. I thought it was too formal.


----------



## Carnak (Mar 19, 2007)

Ugh.  I was called "Tits", "Tonka Tits" and "Tig o Biddies"..  If you can't figgure out why for yourself, then you're daft.  ^^;;;;


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Mar 19, 2007)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> Kids are fucking assholes.



Heh, too true.


----------



## 823543 (Mar 19, 2007)

The message is too short. Please enter a longer message.


----------



## Seydaschu (Mar 20, 2007)

Some gang called me Future Robert.  Apparantly, I look like their friend Robert, but if he was older.  It was kinda funny the 1st time, the other 999 got stale, though.

Do you ever run into those guys that repeat all that you say, with perhaps a different tone, and THAT becomes a running joke for months?  No matter how witty you are, you can either give them more material or put up with it, which leads them to believe that it's okay to continue.

Meh, High School.  Just wanted to get that off my chest.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 20, 2007)

llol:

"Bug-boy"
"Lizard-boy"
"That crazy Nympho"
"That crazy Anarchist"
"Friend"
"Pal"
"Bud"
"Hugger"
"Kev" (the most common)

ah...good times, good times...


----------



## scottmale24 (Mar 20, 2007)

I got called by my last name. 

Or sometimes "Assclown", depending on whether or not it was this one kid who called everyone ans assclown.


----------



## Aikon (Mar 20, 2007)

Zitboy
Pizzaface

This one girl who I liked back in middle school, but she didn't like me, raised a stink about sitting in front of me in class because "I'm in the line of fire".  Clever, now that I look back.

Noticing a trend?  I had lots of pimples, not just normal ones, cystic dime-sized ones.  Everywhere.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 20, 2007)

Just my first name. I'm boring. I've never had a nickname that's really stuck for more than 2 days.


----------



## BloodRedFox (Mar 20, 2007)

Nope, never had one (and I don't have one now). I don't think I'd mind one though, my real name is very common.


----------



## 1337intellect (Mar 20, 2007)

[size=x-small]Most recently: Kingston.[/size]


----------



## Merilon (Mar 20, 2007)

Real Life: 007 (because my last name), Emo (because I listen to Nightwish... I have nothing else to do with being emo).

Internet: Merloin (like Sirloin), Merileon (Leon, except with Meri infront of it).


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 20, 2007)

John
Jerry
Henry
Hank
Gerold
Michael
Frank
Jason
Jake
Terry
Bill
Douglas
Rick (Richard)


I was a very inconspicuous kid, so no one knew who I was. They just guessed at my name. I didn't correct a single one of them.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 20, 2007)

"Dax"
"Daxx0rz"
"Jesus"

Because my name is Dax, in addition to long hair and a beard. 
You can see the astounding originality.


----------



## Sylvine (Mar 24, 2007)

Mephisto. 

No, seriously. And by a teacher, too. =P 

Eh, 's not that much of a story. There's this classic piece of literature in germany, Goethe's "Faust", where Mephisto recites something like: 
"I am the spirit of constant negation, and rightfully so: 
Since everything created is worthy to perish - 
Thus all the better if nothing was created (...)" ( the Guy goes on and on in that manner, just sounds a bit better in german =) ) 
Anyway, my teacher quoted the first sentence on me because I had the habit to argue with her about almost anything. When I caught that up and proceeded to recite the whole passage, she went wide-eyed, laughed, and said I'm truly Mephisto inpersonated. ( Funny fact: that was the 8th or 9th grade, and here, You don't have to read the damn book until You're in the 13th. Yeah, I'm a nerd ^_~ )

So, yeah. I was Mephisto, or Meph for short. 

~Sylv


----------



## Rocko James Wallabee (Mar 24, 2007)

hm, they called me faggot, and... biotch, lol. and in some cases, when someone didn't know my name, they'd say "hey gay guy" :-|


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 24, 2007)

Druox, Droo-Ex, Drooks, Master, Leige, Sir, Asshole, Mentor, Leader, Red, Blood Bath, Harry Potter, aaaand....Big Boy


----------



## Icarus (Mar 25, 2007)

Satoshi said:
			
		

> I didn't have much nicknames :B Oddly my friend Kim called me Kyle xD
> I get called Sato at times :'D yes, real life friends call me that xD
> Or Kevon..
> 
> ...



kevy...-poo?
o.=.o

uh...that's what I was called by a buch of seniors during my frosh year in highschool......
a kid named Aubin started it, and for some reason the name just stook.  And because I toughed it out instead of complained i guess i got some weird source of respect...


...
do I know you?


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 25, 2007)

Positive: Wolf

Negative: jesus ( im not kidding. I have no clue why. It was the most annoying crap ever. *waits for lightining to smite them*) and usualy " that weird guy"


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 25, 2007)

"Dannykins" when I was in Jr. High, but "Rose" in High School.


----------



## MarieChan (Mar 25, 2007)

Marie

my name is actually longer x:


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 25, 2007)

I got called Jesus too. So did any guy with long hair, but they used to tell me with facial hair, I truly did look like what he looks like in most paintings. Ya know, because fair skinned, longhaired, muscular guys with blue eyes and facial hair were so uncommon in ancient times - except among Jews. Unfortunately, I still get called this sometimes, but now it's mostly college students who are amazingly just as uneducated.

Coolio when I had braids - again, I looked nothing like him. I looked more like Ice-T or the lightskinned guy from Kris Kross than Coolio, but I guess the memory of highschool kids only has the capacity for one washed up rapper at a time. Explains why they never called me Vanilla Ice even though that would've been a bigger dis.

Kid Rock. At least that one was kinda accurate, and wasn't meant to be a dis since Kid Rock appeals to my area's odd hybrid of country music loving white supremacism and wiggerdom.

Pony Boy, after the main character from The Outsiders. He was a greaser, which is a poor kid who wears bluejeans and leather jackets and has "long hair" - by 1950's standards, which is basically Elvis hair. People in the 50's were fucking stupid in a way that can only be explained by radiation from outer space or there being no more room in Hell, there's no getting around it, and in 1997 rural Nova Scotia, time moves slower than the line at Tim Horton's.

"fag" - who the hell didn't though?

"nigger" - I still haven't figured this one out. I used to think it must be the result of racist white people resenting you so much that they decide you're not even the same race as them. But that requires one to be open to the notion that a white person can become black, which ought to terrify white and black bigots alike.

And last but not least, Kemosabi. I'm black, jewish and native american all in one. In an area as economically depressed as mine, it's clear what peoples problem with me was. I was using my native connections to get cheap cigarettes and good salvia, my black connections to actually know something about the culture they had an almost homoerotic desire to emulate, and my stash of Jew-gold to afford all the blue contacts, dye and skin bleach. Which is ridiculous, because everyone knows Jews are natural shapeshifters. So clearly, they were mad at me for squandering my cash on things I didn't need.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 25, 2007)

People didn't mess with me much :S probably b/c i was like a foot taller than everyone else and i just flat out look _mean_. even though i'm not. *shrugs*


----------



## DarkHelmet (Mar 25, 2007)

A sexy beast :shock:


----------



## RenegadeFox (Mar 25, 2007)

hmmm...lets see.....jesus (because of my hair), Dan the Man (no idea, random people called me it), and Hitler (because of my German heritage)


----------



## foxkun (Mar 26, 2007)

Names.... buh...

Bug. No idea how it came about, but it still sticks.
Shoeme, because of my last name.
Red, 'cause of my hair.


----------



## draigfaol (Mar 27, 2007)

Caesar, because of my first name.

Dawg, because of the drawings I've done in art.

B, because nobody could ever figure out on how to pronounce my last name right.

Sir because I was the Commanding Officer for the USNSCC unit I was in.

GIR because I have this tendency to act like him.


----------



## Lina Loaded (Mar 27, 2007)

+: I mostly got called Kitty-ears or some form of that. Not suprising when you wear cat ears day in and day out for years. 

-: I've gotten Freak, That Girl, and Weirdo too. Nothing too creative, sadly. Or negative actually, I rather deserve those. Muaha. 

=: Lastly, my buddies usually called me Lina. When that got 'old' I became Ti somehow. There was a running joke that it stood for Tottaly Insecure. Apparently it stood for tiger, though I never found that out until much, much later. I'm still unsure how exactly that suited me, but I can't complain.


----------



## fuzzspark (Mar 27, 2007)

my friends would call me fuzzball back in the day.


----------



## Kidou (Mar 27, 2007)

When I was younger, A LOT Younger, (In 1st-3rd grade) I was called Diaper-boy because I had to wear diapers. >_>,  I don't know why but I just flat out refused to use the toilet. xD

In High school I was called Sissy boy because I'm so feminine or faggot.  I was still sort of in denile about being gay and tried to act more like a 'man'. Of course I don't care now, I'm as Gay as spring time. XD


----------



## dong (Mar 27, 2007)

Dong. Some would like to say it's more than a label of my identity...it _is_ my identity. But that's probably pushing it. 

Before then, I was usually called, not "a nerd" but _the_ nerd. I was like...the hen with the sore on its neck at the pecking party. But that's kids for ya.

There was also "freak of nature" but that usually came along with "Dong" anyway.


----------



## sgolem (Mar 28, 2007)

Elementary School: "Bugger Boy" because I picked my nose, and "Yankee" because I moved to North Carolina from Connecticut.  While not a name exactly, people would tell me I was in the "Retarded Class" because the school saw I had ADD and decided to put me in the special ed. class.

Middle School: "Twitchy" because I was really hyper, and "Frankocereal", which I have no clue about where it came from.  I'm sure there were others, but I can't remember any off the top of my head.

High School: "Crazy Frank" because freshmen year I was the kid that would always do stupid things for attention

Today I'm just called Frank, because my name seems to fit me very well.


----------



## umdie80weiss (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, my list of nick is endless but in some way they are just variations of one, Ã¨ner thatÂ´s my name backward. First I had Problems with it but know itÂ´s my offical nick!


----------



## Merilon (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh, I just remembered some other nicknames that I was called:

BB or Bacon Bits (I ate lots of bacon bits)

Fidg (not like the fruit, like fidgety except the first four letters, because I am usually nervous around people and get fidgety, so I was nicknamed fidg)


----------



## Blackwing Dragon (Apr 4, 2007)

Bleach.
Snowy.
Snow White.
Angel.
And odd enough, I was also called "Rebirth".

That's because my red blood cells aren't really as many in numbers as they should be, so I'm f*cking pale XD.


----------



## Arsonos (Apr 4, 2007)

Ert
Big Erts
Big Country
Todd
Ostrich Man
Squirty

I didn't get beat up on much on account I'm huge but people grouped up and beat up on me sometimes... Most people just used my last name and that was that.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Apr 4, 2007)

Starting in grade nine, I was Q.


----------



## 1337intellect (Apr 4, 2007)

[size=x-small]My friend Quinlan had the same name in.... I think it was his Freshman year, anyways.... yeah.[/size]


----------



## Tavish (Apr 4, 2007)

Hmm.. Good?

None

Bad..

Anything, the few that stick out are poo miner and fudge packer. Worst part is it only started when the Gay society came and ask us all the names we knew. This is what school freaking teaches use.....


God I hate all my friends I know in real life, plus its kind of funny they havn't figured out that I like boys as well....


----------



## Morumotto (Apr 4, 2007)

In 5th grade I was called "fat".

In 6th grade a boy called me "rabbit", because my front teeth are big. :<

Then in 7th grade a group of boys dubbed me "sloth", because they thought I was slow. And another called me "vampire", because I'm very pale.

And last year a couple of friends called me "Ez", which seems alright (because my name's "Erin")... until I got to thinking about it, and "Ez" can become "Easy" if you pronounce each letter separately. 

My friends are lovely. </3


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Apr 5, 2007)

I just get called Jewels if not my real name.


----------



## Get-dancing (Apr 5, 2007)

Recently I shaved my all my hair down to 2mm and all the kids and my Geography teacher calls me "Sid" because aparantly it makes me look like Sid from Toy story, remember the kid who blew up the toys in his back yard? Well Im sure most of us have lifes and do not watch the movie Toy story and make notes about who the charecters look like.


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 10, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Oreo, jungle bunny, nigger, nigger baby, camel jockey (forgot that one during the 1st Gulf war)



what's nigger baby i don't know that one please explain to me these arshes.


----------



## Mintywolf (Apr 10, 2007)

That Tail Girl . . . 

This was of course way before I had even heard of the furry fandom, or any other group of people who might also wear tails.  I just . . . had a tail.  I wore it for fun and put ribbons or little bouquets of flowers on the end of it to match my outfit.


----------



## jonnas (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been called some names before, although most people usually cease and desist after receiving a Tony Jaa flying elbow to the trachea.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Apr 11, 2007)

_Still_ remains the strangest so far...

"The Russian helmet"


----------



## fortheladys (Apr 12, 2007)

bah, Im still in middle school. 8th grade. Im w-h-i-t-e and I listen to rap, lots 'o' criticism
G Unit kid, wigger, wanksta, the only one I like is 'white chocolate'


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 15, 2007)

i was called pizza face,fat boy,nerd,dork, and some other stuff even worse like 4 eyes because of my glasses i hated that word so much.


----------



## Sibe (Apr 15, 2007)

Usually uncle, or sir.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 16, 2007)

fortheladys said:
			
		

> bah, Im still in middle school. 8th grade. Im w-h-i-t-e and I listen to rap, lots 'o' criticism
> G Unit kid, wigger, *wanksta*, the only one I like is 'white chocolate'


I call certain kids at school Wanksta. I use it as in Wanker + Gangsta, not White + Gangsta.
Those kids need a few wacks to the head, no respect at all:roll:


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Apr 16, 2007)

I always used to get called Big Dog. It was actually my Ancient World teacher that started it, and it stuck. Some of the lesser used ones were C.B., flat-top, and big sexy.


----------



## DPAK (Apr 16, 2007)

A couple of my friends called me "Joey" (one still does) after the Yu-Gi-Oh character... Most people call me by my name though.


----------



## youkai-hime (Apr 18, 2007)

Ten-Head
mostly because it was a variant of my name.


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 18, 2007)

youkai-hime said:
			
		

> Ten-Head
> mostly because it was a variant of my name.



what kind of name is that i don't know that one.


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Apr 18, 2007)

To be hones, I never got called names at school... but that's because I'm too friendly to name-call :lol:

Honestly, though, there were one or two people who called me "gay" when I came out, but that died down very quickly, and things are back to normal.  Though there are a few homophobic peeps knocking about, but I just ignore them - best thing to do, IMO.


----------



## Saturn (Apr 21, 2007)

When people were being mean: short sh*t or midget

When people are being nice/are my friends: lil-David, big-D, shortie

It comes with only being 4'6" tall.  ^_^;


----------



## firefox_b (Apr 21, 2007)

I was called *Doc, * because I treated a kid's eyes by flushing them with water following a spray deodorant war...a nasty thing, that!


----------



## sbtanker (Apr 22, 2007)

Kisser boy, Zandarr(my fursona name), Gizmo, Burby, Andy, that guy, big chris, a few of these were insults but mostly not.


----------



## Roman_Jars (Apr 25, 2007)

I am called (still in school) Psycho, Psychopath and gay.


----------



## Tundon (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmmm... I got called numerous things : "Bean-head" - I have a large forehead, "Shaggy" - At school I looked like Shaggy from Scooby-Doo, "The Prancing Purple Ponse" - A more recent one from college, I went through a purple phase :lol:, "The Gay Keeper" - Play on words of "gate keeper".

None of them bothered me, I found them quite humorous. Nothing quite like having a group of people chanting "Bean-Head!" over and over during P.E lessons when I'd be kicking rear-end at Basketball


----------



## TheLostWolf (Apr 25, 2007)

I went to an all male military highschool... 
I've lost track of the nicknames I got aside from a few.
Freshman ROTC instructor called my the Hamburglar... never quite figured that out.. but all four years I was there we traded friendly barbs.

Most common names:
Burke (My last name)
Bernie (My best friend.. MSG Osorio always got me and him confused, yet we were nearly exact opposites.)
Ben (What I went by)
CPT Burke
That guy with the gum/mints.


----------



## Skailar (Apr 25, 2007)

Leesh is the most common, and still is.  Family calls me Lisha.  Had some friends call me E (one still does <3 ).  EZ was heard now and again, for unknown reasons.  >.>

I was actually called Kaiven a few times by schoolmates who knew me online...


----------



## jackmcfur (Apr 26, 2007)

The Android (i know it sounds pretty stupid, but thatÂ´s what people used to call me when I played football, something to do with having a dislocated arm and going back to the field after putting it back in place,  also with sending people to the hospital, specially when I got angry ) 
Dinky (got no idea why) lol


----------



## absolutleybursar (Apr 26, 2007)

Hmm...I shall list them: Note that my surname is Stevenson
Stevo (pronounced Steve-O)
Sexy Steve
Stevie baby
Stevie Steve
Steve Jeremy (from Ron Jeremy legendary Porn King)
(I found these odd cause I went to an all boy Grammar school and everyone I knew was straight yet they gave me the names >.>)
Now at uni it's become:
Evil Adam
E.A
Whoopsie Adam (grrrr.....>.<)


----------



## ceacar99 (Apr 26, 2007)

im not lieing or kidding or anything.... what i was universially known as in hs was...

"smart guy"

probally because i talked in "loyer speach" and could pass any humanities class assignment or project even if i slept through all the lectures....


----------



## dwitefry (Apr 26, 2007)

I was bullied horrendously at my senior school (um...I dunno what that is in US Dollars...I was 11 to 16) but a lot of it actually wasn't' name calling, which I guess shows some originality on their part, something I never actually contemplated before.

My official derogatory nickname was 'The Beast'. though I am also quite hairy  'beast' is a pretty common (or was then) insult in Essex and in Innit (The official language of Essex ) it pretty much just means someone who's ugly or repulsive. I got pretty much every nickname for being gay (even though I am not in fact gay but then that hardly matters when bullying is concerned) a latter one, and one I'm really quite proud of, was Goth Fucker (I was in fact, having it away with a Goth Girl and I was, frankly, well pleased about it) 

S'weird all those years (and it wasn't a little bit it was every day) and so little of it was name calling...s'weird

MeX


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Apr 4, 2008)

In middle school, a lot of stuff, general nerd-type, etc. Was called gay, too, even though I hadn't even realized that was bi at that time. Through high school, that dwindled down to very little.

Nicknames? Didn't really have any that don't involve my real name, which I don't feel like giving out.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 4, 2008)

I am called many things...like Rain_WolF, I don't feel like sharing my last name
unlike RaiN_WolF, I will happily give away my first name
I did Mahatma Gandhi as a drama project once. I am now known as "Seandhi"


----------



## LobaHuskita (Apr 4, 2008)

I didn't have really crazy nicknames, most of them were derived from my first name like...
B-Nez
Brenna Nuts (a ref at a soccer game mispronounced my name...and it sounded like he said Brenna Nuts)
Breenaches (sounds like 'headaches')
Breena the Bear (has nothing to do with my personality...my friend just called me this because I had a hoodie that used to have 'bear ears')

Stage names from school productions
Auntie Em (The Wiz)
Benter (The Mouse that Roared...it was actually a male part, so I played as an old lady X3)


----------



## Amundoryn (Apr 4, 2008)

I've been called many things over the course of my life.

Pomps (play on my last name, don't ask)
Iron Mike (Due to my hardiness)
Junior (Due to my father having the same first name)
Mister J (Dad called me that a lot, and I didn't like it. >.>; )
Bus (another paternal nickname, it's an inside joke)


----------



## Magnus (Apr 4, 2008)

dakdraakje which means roofdragon in english or just red 


*is Ginger*


----------



## hunter23 (Apr 4, 2008)

good names:brooklyn,friend,angel,guardian,undertaker

bad names:loser,snow,madusa,helpless,manipulator


----------



## Dranslin (Apr 4, 2008)

For the most part I was always Mr. Patience (due to my last name Patience. Awesome isn't it ) I've been called a saint before... *shrug* Nickelodeon was quite common, I was also named flick. Lets see... can't really remember any others just mostly Patience by my friends and Mr. Patience by my teachers. ;p


----------



## Fox Glove (Apr 4, 2008)

Back in middle school I was called Snoozer by my friends cause I always fell asleep.
I was called a "lesbo" "tranny" "drag queen" and "queer" and "homo", I know lesbo and queer and homo came from when they found out I was bisexual, but I'm not sure why they called me a transvestite. That's always eluded me.

In my first year of high school, I was called, "Super Boobs" by some of my friends and also, "The Violator" just for shits and giggles.
The bad nicknames weren't quite as used, I was called "Piggie" by this one group of guys, which was ironic because the guy who started it is a freaking humpback WHALE.

This year I'm called Rose by everyone, because that's my middle name. Those guys who bullied me last year called me "Beluga Whale" but that one sounded pretty lame. It gets better as you get older. Some kids still sometimes call me a lesbian and sometimes I get called a dyke, but really, a lot of kids don't approve of that kind of shit anymore so it's a lot better.


----------



## sage_mines (Apr 4, 2008)

I was just called by my regular name.


----------



## Dranslin (Apr 4, 2008)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> This year I'm called Rose by everyone, because that's my middle name. Those guys who bullied me last year called me "Beluga Whale" but that one sounded pretty lame. It gets better as you get older. Some kids still sometimes call me a lesbian and sometimes I get called a dyke, but really, a lot of kids don't approve of that kind of shit anymore so it's a lot better.



Rose huh? Pretty middle name and I don't quite know enough bout you but it has got to be fitting... (/setpref useflatterymode false)  I was being honest there but yeah soon enough it gets to the point where names like that are used normally for fun and not so much just random I hate you kinda stuff. Least in my experience... (though there are quite a few exceptions to that...)


----------



## Thietogreth (Apr 4, 2008)

Very late entry =3  But what I was mostly called in highschool was Harry Potter as an attempt at insult...Sometimes I wonder if any of those guys graduated...


----------



## CheezWizTimeLord (Apr 4, 2008)

tails after I started to wear my tail to school (children are SO cleaver.)

Hitler or mein FÃ¼hrer or SS (as in schutzstaffel) because I have a heavy German accent, and have some of the charasticts of the "master" race (blond hair, blue eyes, etc.). I also got a lot of Nazi salutes.

and the Anti-Pope because of my love for Zlad.*points at avatar*

I am not sure if the former or ladder were meant as insults...


----------



## Dranslin (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh yeah i've been called Harry Potter before... but that was only when i wore my cloak to school  (What i don't like long sleeves and it acts like a blanket n.n)


----------



## Amundoryn (Apr 4, 2008)

I was called various derogatory names due to my volatile temperment, and I couldn't hit anyone in school because I would risk suspension.

I got them back...somehow.


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Apr 4, 2008)

Apart from being called my name, I've been called a lot of other names. Most of which I've enjoyed.

Just randomly along the lines of what people in school actually know about me.
So, Gay Boy, _Fox_ Boy, and very recently "Ted Logan".
Only one friend of mine knows I'm a girl, and he hasn't had the time to come up with a fitting insult


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Apr 4, 2008)

Ones i like
Werewolf, Rena lover
Ones i dont like.
N-word, Hitler fan, And Jew burning N-word... I told this mexican kid i was 1/8th German and apparently that means i like hitler...


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Apr 4, 2008)

Apart from the usual, unimaginative names everyone gets called at least once, I was known as "Megaman's Personal Cocksucker" for a while.

No idea why...


----------



## Syz (Apr 4, 2008)

let's see here

-my entire name, which is rather long
-3 years in high school my math teacher's just called me "Hamm" (my last name)
-Hambone..that's obvious
-that one girl in band always called me Hitler..aparently she thinks I look like him

mostly people just call me by my first name


----------



## rootytootyfrooty (Apr 4, 2008)

*Rooty. My last name is Root. It also inspired me to become "rootytootyfrooty".

In high school (Which I'm still in, and it's died down quite a lot) I get/used to get called "Tramp" or "Ragger", not like a slag, but because I apparently lived in a cardboard box. I have no idea where they got it from :S*


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 4, 2008)

Jet Li
Waiauian (Why-Ow-E-In)

Guy
Boy
These two plus my clothes such as "Boy in the red shirt" or "Guy in the hoody"

As well as my name the most, shortened down to Ray.. And also from my closest friends back in Intermediate.
Remen (Rem-in)


----------



## Regist (Apr 4, 2008)

TBW

Tall, blind wookie.

God kids are so cruel.


----------



## Dragsooth (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm still in school xD I go to high school next year though 

I really don't have any nicknames, but they might start in high school. I was called a Satanist for being athiest and listening to bands that are barely even Heavy Metal >.> (take that Slipknot >)


----------



## TopazThunder (Apr 5, 2008)

Back in High School (and Middle School for that matter) people were kind of afraid of me; they tended to look at me like I could make their brains explode using nothing but my mind...so the nicknames I got were always positive things from my friends and admirers. Here are just a few:

Demented elf (mostly Middle school)
Topaz
Clafie 
Cware (cutesy form of my actual name. It aggravates me to no end)
Hoskerskins (yeah, the friend that gave me this one is weird...)
And my most recent appellation, even though I've been out of high school for nearly a year, is Spider Queen.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeahs, this should be a fun stroll down memory lain

Kazuki Ferret
Furfag
Fag
Fisherman
Mr. Columbine
Deer Hunter
The Gun guy
Furry
Furvert
Gothic loser
Narutard
Smoker
Crazy Hats man

That's all I care to try and remember right now.


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 5, 2008)

I had lame nicknames.

I was called Harry Potter for a while, not because I looked like him, but because I read the books near obsessively at school.

Then I was Hamster, although whether this was because of my "Your Mother was a Hamster" shirt or if it was a crack at me being gay, I'll never know.


----------



## Arbiter (Apr 5, 2008)

well, my nickname in school is RayGay. Cause im gay and all my friends know it and my name is Ray, funny considennce huh?


----------



## Kelsh (Apr 5, 2008)

"Furry" and "Kitten". But in general people just call me Kelsh.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Apr 5, 2008)

Either Joe, Joey or 60. I was called 60 because everyone thinks I have a 'light bulb shaped head' (60 watt incandescent bulbs). When my Biology teacher heard people saying that I had a light bulb shaped head he said 'Oh, don't worry sixty. It's not that bad.'

It's not that bad. 60 is better than what other people get called.


----------



## sateva9822 (Apr 5, 2008)

Me and my best friend were dubed the odd couple. He was very feminen and I have never really bin girly... ^.=.^

Other then that people just called me SammyB


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 5, 2008)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> To this day all the kids call me "forest fruits" cause of my many scars and acne on my face. Also the 7th graders always call me "apple boy", I really dont know why though, I dont even like apples.
> 
> Whats yours?



along time ago->Chant or something some girls said:
Loser, Loser, Double Loser, As if, get the picture, duh!

Now->And now the "your mom" jokes are getting old at school


----------



## KalinaEllenberg (Apr 6, 2008)

Let's see....

Hump-a-tree - Due to last name of Humphreys
Trekkie
Geek
Nerd
Super-Smart Kid - My personal favorite
Nobody
Loser
Loner
Postal-Kid - No idea how this one came up
Poser

As you can see, Not the most popular kid in school....


----------



## Kelsh (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't like how kids like me aren't labeled intelligent just because they get horrible grades and are out-going.


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 6, 2008)

I never was really called anything. Some annoying plays on my last name, but other than that not much. People left me alone for the most part.


----------



## Rehka (Apr 6, 2008)

The only names I heard were variations off my real name, I had quite a few actually, 
Laura (real name)
Lulu, Lolly, Lolly-pop, Lol, Laur, Lulu-pop...
also, Gnome for part of 8th grade (I be short >.<, but it was all in fun  )

The meanest thing I was called was a variation on my last name, and my last name is so rare and stuff, it wasn't even an insult, just an annoying joke.

I imagine I was also called "that quiet girl" or something, as I never (and still never) talk much, and was/am often not even noticed being in the room due to it (seriously, at work, at like 3pm a few times a week, people will as me when I got there, and I start at 8:30 everyday >.<)


----------



## Kajet (Apr 6, 2008)

Didn't know, Don't remember, Don't give a fuck.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 6, 2008)

dragonfan said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um, look it up on Urban Dictionary.
------------------------------------------------subject changing line

I was also called a hypocrite, most of the time I was crazy


----------



## michaelreay (Apr 6, 2008)

Back in primary I used to be called,fleaboy and nit head:x.


----------



## Emil (Apr 6, 2008)

Who the hell is responsible for necro-ing this thread? ><

Since its back, I didnt have any nick names in school, cause I was actually popular =


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeez... I don't remember all the names I got called  Try not too.
As far as the non-derogatory ones go, most people called me by my name. However, some of my friends call me ama-chan. ^__^ I've also been called "lesbian"! Because I am. XP Jeez, name-callers at my high school were so un-creative.


----------



## Gol22 (Apr 7, 2008)

Most times it my first name, others also call me by my last, and a few call me "Goliath"

its random most times.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 7, 2008)

Goliath...I like that!
I got Gandhi, among other things


----------



## Odjit-Sanura (Apr 7, 2008)

i used to get either Morticia or Wednesday Addams.  mostly because im a goth at heart, but dont work at the right places to warrent wearing all black.  Im slowly getting color into my wardrobe, but they are very subdued colors...i dont like bright orange or yellow or pink on me clothing wize.

that and its so much easier to have all dark clothes to wash.

and this is truely said being a non emo kid.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Apr 7, 2008)

make up something negative, trust me, I got called that. I hated my school...luckely I now have a carrer thats more then learning how to flip burgerts while most of them are still bag boys.


----------



## VomitBucket (Apr 7, 2008)

Still in High School, but a few years back I was called all of the satanist-demon worshiper stuff, which was funny. Now some people call me Fox Boy and Overlord lol.

Oh, and my friends call me *dunno if this is allowed to say* Cocksmoker lol.


----------



## luphawk (Apr 7, 2008)

In high school they called me silent Steve because like silent bob I was a fat guy who always (from the first day to the last) wore a jacket and I only talked when I had really had something to say.


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 7, 2008)

I got dubbed the Vulture because I have a tendency to start off into space.


----------



## BryanB (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm simply known as chicken wing


----------



## balt-lightning (Apr 8, 2008)

ermn
I was called..
whore ;D


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 9, 2008)

Most people called me whatever they wanted to, reletively few people know (or remember) my name.


----------



## nurematsu (Apr 9, 2008)

Lots of things... and they were at high school. I can't remember a lot of them, but these are what I can remember
Flyguy (I'm a competitive swimmer and my best stroke is the butterfly)
Poodle (I had an afro for a long time)
Twin (I have an identical twin brother)
Joe (my twin brother's name)

and my personal favorite, because it's so damn funny

Pube (my art teacher called me that when I had facial hair running all around my face. He denies ever calling me that to this day. God, I loved my art teacher... he was so much fun)


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 9, 2008)

I had a couple of nick names back in high school... The first one was "Mr. Awesome." The second was "El Presidente," which spawned the next one, "Sr. Caliente." I also got called "Shark Tooth" for a while in one of my English classes because I wore one around my neck some of the time.

At work one of my managers would call me "Gayvid Julie." Julie rhymes with my last name. >:


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 9, 2008)

"Gay"
"Fag"
"Fruit Loop"
"Faggot"
"Honky"
"Cracker"
"White and nerdy rich and curvy"
"Freak"
"Geek"


That's why I have come to the conclusion that 90% of people out there are jerks.


----------



## Gobby (Apr 9, 2008)

I think one of my friends called me Nordy McFagpants for awhile.  Nordy because of the fehu rune I wear and McFagpants because he's an ass.

Ninja, Furry...none of which are creative.  Wish my friends were a little bit more inventive.

I don't think I ever got called anything bad by people who wished me ill.  Being a metal head who blasts "Procreating Satan" in the cafeteria a couple of days gets you odd looks and lots of room in the halls when you livei n the bible belt


----------



## Seratuhl (Apr 10, 2008)

People use to call me a manslut back in high school.....I guess this is the price I pay for letting some of the GSA's members grope me in a friendly manner....
X3


----------



## Tudd (Apr 10, 2008)

Absolutely nothing but my real name. ^^


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 12, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> "Gay"
> "Fag"
> "Fruit Loop"
> "Faggot"
> ...



amen!


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Apr 12, 2008)

I got called Freak, "One of dem Gawtfiks", Crazy, an asshole, prick, bastard, etc, Columbine, punk, etc etc etc..


----------



## Cmdr-A (Apr 12, 2008)

Since I never had friends in school to be around and was o nly called by my real name by teachers only eitherwise pretty much ignored. I only had negative given names... those are as such:

Smoochy....ever since my english teacher called me that for some unknown reason to be funny....and then the movie a year later came after that. Death to Smoochy....I've been tormented non stop until i graduated from the school district in 12th grade since 6th..

Twitchy, blinky, and many other things making fun of me cause of tourettes syndrome.... :/ Just being different gives them the right to make school life hell.


----------



## Jack (Apr 13, 2008)

sasquatch becaus of my ogre like size ime 6ft 4in and 200 pounds.
also the jolly green giant becaus I always have on something that is green and I am always nice to everyone.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 13, 2008)

I wear green a lot too...I got called leprechaun once or twice -_-


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 14, 2008)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> John
> Jerry
> Henry
> Hank
> ...


That's just made me remember about the time this one guy went around calling me Alex...


My name's Michael, but he genuinely thought I was called Alex. <(._.)>
I never said otherwise, so for about half the school year I had two names.
He learnt himself when he started to hear everyone else call me by my 'real' name. <(>_o)>

Hmm... Fun times.


----------



## Jhetmonev (Apr 16, 2008)

The "creepy kid", or either that "artist."

I was a completely antisocial, introverted, and deviously abstract.  I lot of people knew me, but I knew few however.  I only wish I could have opened up more.


----------



## SoulEmber (Apr 17, 2008)

In my Senior year of high school, I got the nickname "Death." It's really much more of a funny story than you would think, but it's much more fun leaving it up to the imagination


----------



## Grach (Apr 17, 2008)

Buddha was one of my favorite from school mostly due to my size and being a pacifist


----------



## Jonnaius (Apr 17, 2008)

Everyone calls me 'Camp-bell-end', cos my second name is campbell. Well, either that or 'Gay Boy' (which doesnt bother me, since i am and they dont know). Most of my year in school actually dont know my first name. Most of them don't care, either. Still, better that than be their chosen victim.....

I go to a very nice school, as you can tell.


----------



## Kimmerset (Apr 17, 2008)

The most original insult ever: Four-eyes.  Though that was back in Elementary.

I was never really called anything in Jr. High.  People just didn't really like me at first, until about the last year when they came about their senses. XD High School rocked. >> 

Oh yeah, in High School someone decided dub me "Creepy <name>." XD Fun times.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 18, 2008)

I was also called th eblue power ranger, due to my entirely monochromatic wardrobe.


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 18, 2008)

i get called by my first name...

yep, super interesting


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 18, 2008)

People call me "koffe" (swedish nick name of Christopher) or "datanÃ¶rd" (computer geek). When one of my classmates is using a computer and somethings wrong they always call out "Du dÃ¤r! DatanÃ¶rd" - "You there! Computer geek!" for help. At first it annoyed me but later I've come to accept it.


----------



## Slayn (Apr 18, 2008)

Lanceleoghauni said:
			
		

> Digitalpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well you have to understand most people are basturd filled basturds with a basturd coating and my names were

A-d by one friend (my name is Adrian)

Fag (but they called everyone that)

fur by one other of my friends

or music man (because thats all I do)


----------



## Takun (Apr 18, 2008)

Big Dog......


----------



## gunnerboy (Apr 19, 2008)

people at my school call me ogre, because im so big.
The real assholes though, call me fatass. thats when i pick them up and throw them across the room ( hence 'ogre')


----------



## Turioko (Apr 19, 2008)

Interesting thread. . . 

Postives: TallD), Smart, pacifistic, Tan. 

Negatives: Nerd, Geek, Jerk, Fat,  Idiot, Emo(God I was so Stupid back then >_<), Fag(who's not called fag now-a-days) Grammar Police, ect.

Furry related ones: My friend called me Boy once(D : ) . . .Fur, Furfag, ect. 
(And my friend calls me a Furry pretty much without concern for whos around.) ~ Grey


----------



## Raijen (Apr 19, 2008)

Most people know i'm gay, few know i'm furry. People call me Fluffy :3


----------



## shieldswulf (Aug 7, 2008)

i had a few names in school. the ones i got called the most where; 

Ghost, for the fact that i had this odd ability to sneak up on people all the time even when i didnt mean to.

Wulfy, not really sure how that got started but a few people called me it. 

Shields, when not using ghost or wulfy everyone called me shields.  its one of those cases where your last name becomes your nickname.

truthfully though. people where more afraid of me than anything. i rarely talked. i never smiled or joked around. so i didnt get many nicknames.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 7, 2008)

Usually my first name, but people occasionally use words like 'psycho' 'madman' and 'funny bastard' to describe me. For a year in primary school I was called Podge for some reason.

The best name I was called wasn't at school, but it's school-related. I stood up for beliefs against some guy and when I told my dad he called me a 'Stormtrooper of the Catholic Church'.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Aug 7, 2008)

Nothing. :] Nothing but my first name.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 7, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Usually my first name, but people occasionally use words like 'psycho' 'madman' and 'funny bastard' to describe me. For a year in primary school I was called Podge for some reason.
> 
> The best name I was called wasn't at school, but it's school-related. I stood up for beliefs against some guy and when I told my dad he called me a 'Stormtrooper of the Catholic Church'.



Nice...
My nick name is "Schwettel" a short, slanged version of my past name...
Even some teachers call me that...
Maybe cuz i have the luck, tht nearly ever a clas mate has same name, as me, too ^^


----------



## Cero (Aug 7, 2008)

Well people somehow developed a habit of calling everyone in my grade by their last names..so..yeah..


----------



## Lost (Aug 7, 2008)

Everything that rhymed with Leach!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 7, 2008)

Horse (cos my front teeth used to be huge)
Freak
Loner
Loser
Weirdo
Fat
Furfag
Furvert (which offends me because I'm not)

Friend.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 7, 2008)

Anything related to the word gay (and I'm not even gay) was popular among some people; mostly the ones who where so small I couldn't touch them. I also have earned the title of 'lejind' among the chav culture. In fact, chavs who've never met me even call me lejind.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 7, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Fat



People throw that word around so much it means sod-all nowadays. I'll bet if you where called 'fat' you're actually weighty enough to be considered attractive to regular human beings.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 7, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Anything related to the word gay (and I'm not even gay) was popular among some people; mostly the ones who where so small I couldn't touch them. I also have earned the title of 'lejind' among the chav culture. In fact, chavs who've never met me even call me lejind.



Furchav? Dont take this wrong, but chavs where I from are generally considered wankers. I'm having a hard time imagining a furry one, care to help me out?


----------



## Jonouchi (Aug 7, 2008)

As far as I know, people just called me by my real name. Then again, I was usually the big, quiet guy in the corner that people tried to avoid. Hell, I had no friends or real social life until after I left school.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 7, 2008)

Stanley, since my second name is Stanislav. Used to hate it.


----------



## FurryFox (Aug 7, 2008)

*sigh* well when I was a freshman (last year) I got called:

fruitcake (how original), *scarf-face(on accout of me always wearing a red scarf), *Pink Hat (three guesses why), queer(i have no idea), robo (I draw robots a lot), nichan (no idea if thats how you spell it), and Brendan (apparently I look like him)

Also I've obviosly been called different versions of my name like Bennie, Benji, Jamin, or just Ben =3

So, all-in-all not a bad year ^_^


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 7, 2008)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Stanley, since my second name is Stanislav. Used to hate it.



I hate it and it doesnt even affect me, how's you put up with it?


----------



## Jack (Aug 7, 2008)

I have just been upgraded from Sasquatch to werewolf (not by my own doing), which is obviously a way cooler football nick name.


----------



## Monak (Aug 7, 2008)

Wino because I used to go to my buddy's art gallery durring my lunch hour and get plastered and talk about art then go back to school red in the face and laughing.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 7, 2008)

Monak said:


> Wino because I used to go to my buddy's art gallery durring my lunch hour and get plastered and talk about art then go back to school red in the face and laughing.



I did that once, but no one noticed me sleeping in Maths with my ipod on. Helped that I always slept in maths anyway.


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Aug 7, 2008)

Dragon Boy and Dragon Rider. Still am but it's more annoying than insulting.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 7, 2008)

Baby Giraffe said:


> Dragon Boy and Dragon Rider. Still am but it's more annoying than insulting.



Boah... cool, when they would call my like that... even if they mean it ironic ^^

Second name *shaking*
ouh...
The name is so stupid i never use it...

And i won't tell it to you... At least ONE would try to annoy me with it...
And i don't like coffe this much... (Got it? Look into the sig ^^)


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 7, 2008)

Weed... no joke


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 7, 2008)

Zorro101 said:


> Weed... no joke



XD

You would laugh more then you do in this moment if you would to use a german translation of the short word "weed" as name XD


----------



## hillbilly guy (Aug 7, 2008)

was and still am called hillbilly, but i have been called every thing under the sun from ass hole to zebra fuck. from kindergarden to the 9th grade then i just stoped takeing it and almost got expeled when i went after the guy that started all of it and broke both his arms. you can only push a guy so far 

dont ask me how but now we are prity good friends 

if any one is still going through this stuff just move with the punches, dont do what i did i almost screwed up my life over one guy and a fue words. stick with your friends and if you have none remember if you want respect you got to give respect


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 7, 2008)

First solution for annoying nick names:
Ignore them

Second:
Counter them. Like "Your an ass hole." "Better be one as have two..." (only works if you talk to a male)

Third:
The old, nice punch
Only advice if you know the person counts to the 90% only talking much...
But like it's written, it's the THIRD resolution...

I prefer the first... or maybe the second... ^^


----------



## hillbilly guy (Aug 7, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> First solution for annoying nick names:
> Ignore them
> 
> Second:
> ...


 
i ignored them all for the most part 
i never could do the second  i wasnt fastenuff with the comebacks i just gave a warning and if you dont keep your jaw shut i will brake it.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 7, 2008)

^^ You must be consequent...
In Germany (don't know whether it's everywhere so) the youngsters are most annoying. Maybe around 12 but think they are the coolest gangster around, annoying everyone... -.-

One day one of them jumped in front of the door during i wanted to go trough it and meant "No passagefor lousers..." Suddenly he lies around in the bushes ^^
Maybe you will say "It's not fair to do such things with younger ones", but i still like it. And i only do it, if they get really annoying ^^


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 7, 2008)

You know... nothing in particular.  I think I've always had this aura of creepiness around me that scares people off.  I rarely got picked on, despite my good grades and arrogant attitude.  Or it could be that I got so good at not paying attention to them that I forgot all of the names people did call me.  Maybe that was it.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 7, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> You know... nothing in particular.  I think I've always had this aura of creepiness around me that scares people off.  I rarely got picked on, despite my good grades and arrogant attitude.  Or it could be that I got so good at not paying attention to them that I forgot all of the names people did call me.  Maybe that was it.



Not good...
with this appearence all the stupid youngster would "attack" you ^^
They can smell your fear, this little beasts...
Maybe i should make a tread, named "Little gangsterz invasion"...


----------



## hillbilly guy (Aug 7, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> ^^ You must be consequent...
> In Germany (don't know whether it's everywhere so) the youngsters are most annoying. Maybe around 12 but think they are the coolest gangster around, annoying everyone... -.-
> 
> One day one of them jumped in front of the door during i wanted to go trough it and meant "No passagefor lousers..." Suddenly he lies around in the bushes ^^
> Maybe you will say "It's not fair to do such things with younger ones", but i still like it. And i only do it, if they get really annoying ^^


 
lol thats prity good 

one guy tried to beat on my little sister and i riged his bike so it would fall apart on him, tore him up pity good. it was meen but he got the point. 

im a hot head and il admit it, but i can do things with my hands that most men cant and you mix that together bad things happen



"littlle gangsterz invasion"     good idea you should


----------



## Nylak (Aug 7, 2008)

Wolfgirl or Platypus.  o.o;  Former because of the rumour that circulated in elementary school that I was raised by wolves, latter because of an interesting argument held in middle school gym.  >_>

In college now I'm just called Shortstack or Red, having dyed streaks of firehydrant red hair and being...short.  *cough*  My closer friends call me Demon, though.  Don't really know why.  Originally it was just my ferret that was calaled "The Demon," and it somehow got transferred to me by association...*twitch*  Seriously, does ANYONE call me by my name?  e_e;


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 7, 2008)

Lol, they called me Kaboom cause I had an crazy afro at the time x3 But that was what dickheads called me, my nickname was Jamo between my friends =3


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 7, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> lol thats prity good
> 
> one guy tried to beat on my little sister and i riged his bike so it would fall apart on him, tore him up pity good. it was meen but he got the point.
> 
> ...



hot head! That's the term i searched...
In one of my first posts i said, i have the "hot temperament of a dragon" and then he asks me, whether it'S funny to see my ass all time... i think i mixed up some non-mixable words like so often...
"Hot headed"... i will remember this ^^

Beating my little sister? 
Poor guy...
I hope he punched not this much, cuz when he did, i COULD maybe get enraged...
And you really don't wanna see me, if i'm really in rage...
I don't wanna see myself then...
It happened only two times, that i get really raged, both times weren't good for the guys in my near... and there i was lot of younger then today...


----------



## Vagabond (Aug 7, 2008)

I was always:
"Hey you!"
"Kid!"
"Dude!"
"No, the guy to your left. Yes, you!"
"That guy."
"The one in the blue coat."

Never really bothered to get to know many people. I was always focused on my schoolwork.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Aug 7, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> hot head! That's the term i searched...
> In one of my first posts i said, i have the "hot temperament of a dragon" and then he asks me, whether it'S funny to see my ass all time... i think i mixed up some non-mixable words like so often...
> "Hot headed"... i will remember this ^^
> 
> ...


 

i only got realy mad once but if it wasnt for my brouthers right hook i would have been in jail insted of just haveing a bad bump on my head 

i realy got to control my anger...... or drink more


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 7, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> i only got realy mad once but if it wasnt for my brouthers right hook i would have been in jail insted of just haveing a bad bump on my head
> 
> i realy got to control my anger...... or drink more



Maybe you shouldn't control it... -.-

I control most time rage, hate and wildness (^^ dragon=damn wild, and (maybe for unluck) i got lot of things which have to do with dragons...).

The good thing: As long as i control them, nothing happens...
Bad thing: Everytime i can't control it (most times if i'm depressive about something) i get enraged (not that much i've written up ther,e but enough to throw around things) about nearly nothing...
A wonder, that my headset still works ^^

But really mad it get, when i get wild...
That makes me running aroung at least one night, can't sit still, always have to do something...
Stupidly i have on of this days on class trip, i think my made asked himself what drugs i've got... -.-


----------



## LonelyFox (Aug 7, 2008)

i just stayed in the corner and noone fucked with me


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 7, 2008)

"DBZ girl" in middle school as i loved that show and hung out with some other fans and trades cards and i was the only girl in the group 

"nature freak" in elementary school


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 7, 2008)

My first name?  0.-.0  Yeah, just about no one insulted me.


----------



## Kano (Aug 7, 2008)

They call me Eel... two of my friends gave my other friend the nickname "dolphin" just randomly and they turned to me and decided that I needed a nickname. They said "she's too skinny to be a dolphin... she's more like an Eel" and ever since then I've been Eel xD


----------



## Leasara (Aug 7, 2008)

I didn't have a nickname in school, but I did have a title: Master Carpenter.

I got to design and build all the sets for the plays


----------



## X (Aug 7, 2008)

lets see, i was called: twig, dictionary (i was smart compared to my friends), animal freak, nerd.


----------



## runner (Aug 8, 2008)

dictionary ( have an IQ of 130 and large vocabulary
gaylo gay-halo ( people who hate video games called me and my friends this 
tail boy ( think on of my friends said i was a furry
hacker ( school comp didnt let me login so i changed programs and got it to work -_-


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 8, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Furchav? Dont take this wrong, but chavs where I from are generally considered wankers. I'm having a hard time imagining a furry one, care to help me out?



I didn't mean furry chavs, I meant regular ones I meet in the street or at school. And yes, most of them are considered wankers, but some of them are surprisingly nice people who just harbor a different set of values to myself.


----------



## Bambi (Aug 8, 2008)

I got called the Village. I really don't know why.

...


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Aug 8, 2008)

In high school, I was called:

- Mute, because I rarely spoke.  It was the only nickname I didn't mind.

- Psycho, because some guy was telling others that I was hiding a violent nature and wanted to kill everybody.  Ironically, it was all started by somebody who was obsessed with fights.

- Needle Man.  Some shithead brought pins and needles to school one day and was throwing them around in the cafeteria at lunch.  Fingers were pointed at me, so I had the blame for a little while until the school staff found out who it really was.  Some of the more ignorant students weren't convinced and still believed that I was the one who did it, so they gave me that nickname and it stayed.


----------



## Nalo (Aug 8, 2008)

they call me and my friend gay, so we hug eachother and say, you know it!


----------



## Magikian (Aug 8, 2008)

"That psycho kid"

That's pretty much it.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 8, 2008)

<-My current nick (without the 'w'), in translation - Thatch, because of my dislike of combs and brushes  It stuck to me from the first grade through all the schools I were in, so got used to it.


----------



## Ruiisu (Aug 8, 2008)

I had alot of people call me different names.
First was Puuie the nest was Luis Lettuce, and then the one I had most recently at school was "gay". They said it in such a mean way, although I am gay. Har.


----------



## Greyscale (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm sure people called me worse, but I remember being called "Twitch" "Tweak" or "McTwitch". Self explaitory.


----------



## Zen_Fetcher (Aug 8, 2008)

Hehehe... Afroman and Jimi Hindrix...


----------



## Ruiisu (Aug 8, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> I'm sure people called me worse, but I remember being called "Twitch" "Tweak" or "McTwitch". Self explaitory.


 
Yeah people at school can be assholes to other student who are different.
That's why I usually isolate myself sometimes.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 8, 2008)

Get-dancing said:


> To this day all the kids call me "forest fruits" cause of my many scars and acne on my face. Also the 7th graders always call me "apple boy", I really dont know why though, I dont even like apples.
> 
> Whats yours?


 I forget and I rather not talk about it ( Mental scars )


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 8, 2008)

Magikian said:


> "That psycho kid"
> 
> That's pretty much it.


 Maybe they called me " The silent one " i am not sure !


----------



## pheonix (Aug 9, 2008)

sadly I was never noticed enough in school to have a nickname. oh well I hated them all anyway and I'm also more successful at this time so the jokes on them.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 9, 2008)

names? Raygay. cause im gay and my name is ray XD. seriously, its either RayGay or GayRay. not that i dont mind at all


----------



## Mr Fox (Aug 9, 2008)

Alex because thats my name 
or sometimes Bi-guy i mean they could at least come up with something better


----------



## Halfeb_the_Dingo (Aug 9, 2008)

By people who liked me:- Big M, Clemo, Michael
People who didn't like me:- F*** head, Fatty, the whale


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 9, 2008)

I was known as M. C. Sweet meats.... ha I wish I really was. No, had no nickname other than the many variations of Vincent.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 10, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> Oreo, jungle bunny, *nigger*, nigger baby, camel jockey (forgot that one during the 1st Gulf war)



Hey, check that out. A fellow Negro.

Pito. That's only from one friend, though, and it means "little hill" in Spanish, and since my name is Hillary--profit!. (Shouldn't it be "pita"?) I'm not exactly little, but what the hey.


----------



## Jarz (Aug 10, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Pito. That's only from one friend, though, and it means "little hill" in Spanish, and since my name is Hillary--profit!. (Shouldn't it be "pita"?) I'm not exactly little, but what the hey.



>.> well... actually that can mean something more... but i prefer not to burst your bubble


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 10, 2008)

Jarz said:


> >.> well... actually that can mean something more... but i prefer not to burst your bubble



Oh great. Damn Babblefish she probably used. 

Might as well PM me the news. I've no bubble anyway.


----------



## Fallenmink (Aug 10, 2008)

Fatty, Asshole, Freak, Nerd, Loser, Virgin, Fat Ass, Dumb fuck, Dumbass, Fag, Loser and the list goes on....2 more years and I'm gone, yay.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 10, 2008)

Fallenmink said:


> Fatty, Asshole, Freak, Nerd, Loser, Virgin, Fat Ass, Dumb fuck, Dumbass, Fag, Loser and the list goes on....2 more years and I'm gone, yay.



Cheer up, Light. Virginity is great.


----------



## bane233 (Aug 10, 2008)

"wolf boy"


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 10, 2008)

my older brother calls me "Little Foot" as that movie came out when i was a kid


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Aug 10, 2008)

ive been called.. lurch, jerk off. and recently... fox fucker


----------

